# Failed to load nvidia



## Deffe (Feb 5, 2012)

I installed nvidia-driver (without linux support),  nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings. Nvidia-driver wants kernel sources and *I* copied src from CD to /usr/src/. But *I* do not build kernel. I make xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig. xorg.conf. But when I try to start x server and *I* have 
	
	



```
failed to load nvidia module
```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | grep EE . 

nvidia module is loaded

```
$ kldstat -v |fgrep nvidia
		427 hostb/agp_nvidia
		90 pci/ata_nvidia
 2    1 0xc129f000 ad991c   nvidia.ko (/boot/modules/nvidia.ko)
		 1 vgapci/nvidia
```


```
$ cat /boot/loader.conf 
nvidia_load="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

Make sure the kernel sources are the same version as the kernel you have running.


----------



## Deffe (Feb 6, 2012)

I get sources from CD from which *I* installed the system. Kernel version 9.0-RELEASE in sources and installed in system.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

Please post the entire Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Deffe (Feb 6, 2012)

Xorg.0.log


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't use AllowEmptyInput

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
```
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html

But I see no further reasons why this wouldn't work. What videocard do you have?


----------



## Deffe (Feb 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What videocard do you have?



nvidia geforce 210


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

That should be supported by the driver you have installed.

Did you set a securelevel?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Try generating *xorg.conf* using method explained in handbook.


----------



## Deffe (Feb 7, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Try generating *xorg.conf* using method explained in handbook.


*Xorg -configure*? With this config on *nv* driver work correctly, but if *I* replace *Driver "nv"* with *Driver "nvidia"* start failed.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

The xorg.conf is fine, no problems there.

Try unloading the nvidia kernel module and load it again. Look at /var/log/messages. Anything in there that might give a clue?


----------



## Deffe (Feb 7, 2012)

I make 
	
	



```
kldunload nvidia
kldload nvidia
```
 and when i try start x computer have been rebooted like if i  press reset button.

But when *I* insert my old video card nvidia 6600 X started correct. 

In linux *I* have problem with this Geforce 210, maybe it was IRQ conflict. but linux didn't start with any driver non only nvidia. But in windows new card works fine.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

Run a `$ tail -f /var/log/messages` then `# kldload nvidia` Look for messages that are added. I'm wondering how your card is detected, if it's detected at all.


----------



## Deffe (Feb 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Run a `$ tail -f /var/log/messages` then `# kldload nvidia` Look for messages that are added.




```
Feb  7 20:26:10 desktop kernel: nvidia0: <GeForce 210> on vgapci0
Feb  7 20:26:10 desktop kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
Feb  7 20:26:10 desktop kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, the driver loads and detects your card. I'm assuming /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl also exists?


```
root@williscorto:~#ll /dev/nvidia*
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0,  34 Feb  5 16:56 /dev/nvidia0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0,  35 Feb  5 16:56 /dev/nvidiactl
```

Did you enable a securelevel in /etc/rc.conf? If so, remove them and reboot.


----------



## Deffe (Feb 8, 2012)

No, I did not enable securelevel. I think it is a hardware problem, because another video card works with this settings.


----------

